# Litchfield 700bhp Stage 4.5 upgrade from �5,500



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

*Litchfield 700bhp Stage 4.5 upgrade from £5,500*










We are delighted to offer our latest upgrade path which produces a thrilling 700bhp and over 600lbft of torque 

Throughout 2012 Stage 4 has been our most popular upgrade but despite also doing a huge number of Stage 5 conversions it became clear that not every customer desired the massive 130bhp jump and investment required to go all the way to our 750bhp Stage 5. Stage 4.5 is designed to cater for the customer looking for the next step without all the associated costs. Our Stage 4.5 package takes power to 700bhp with a carefully selected turbo combination, high flow fuel pumps and our latest Ecutek RaceRom map in addition to the normal Stage 4 upgrades.










These new turbos use the existing IHI core but receive CNC machining to accept a larger Spec V style turbine wheel and our proven billet compressor wheel  

*Why go for a Billet Compressor Wheel?*
•	Approximately 30-40% lighter than the cast original Compressor wheel. 
•	Weight reduction gives a significant improvement to transient throttle response 
•	Faster Turbo spool up for less turbo lag 
•	Advanced CNC accuracy for improved aerodynamics 
•	Larger blade length due to reduced CNC hub size 
•	Extended Tip design for increased airflow 
•	Machined from solid Billet for additional strength

Combining these upgrades allows the engine to develop a comfortable extra 80bhp over Stage 4 whilst still retaining fantastic response and driveability. The high flow fuel pumps deliver more than enough capacity whilst remaining silent and keeping fuel temperature down.
Power now extends all the way to the redline offering a much larger power band :thumbsup:

The Stage 4.5 Power upgrade includes:
•	Litchfield LM700 turbos with Billet compressor wheel and larger Spec V style turbine wheel
•	Uprated Turbo Actuators
•	Twin high flow fuel pumps
•	Litchfield 1,100cc Bosch Injectors 
•	Litchfield Large Bore performance intake kit with larger MAF housing 
•	Milltek Cast Stainless Steel Downpipes
•	90mm Milltek Stainless Steel Y-Pipe 
•	90mm Milltek rear Stainless Steel exhaust system 
•	Improved boost control with custom Ecutek code 
•	Revised ignition control, Variable Valve timing and Fuel maps 
•	Reduced fuel consumption (especially on partial throttle conditions) 
•	Increase in both power and torque across the whole rev range 
•	Litchfield RACEROM Switchable maps for enhanced Economy mode and full Race mode 
•	Litchfield Custom Launch Control settings when used with Gearbox Software upgrade 
•	Freshly recharged Air Conditioning system
•	Litchfield Engine cleanse
•	Litchfield High performance 5w-40 engine oil

To install the turbos the engine needs to be removed so below are some images of the work carried out.























































Popular option prices:
Upgrading from Stage 4 with downpipes already installed to Stage 4.5 costs £5,472 fitted inc. VAT
Upgrading from Stage 4 with downpipes already installed to Stage 4.5 costs £5,946 fitted inc. VAT
Upgrading a completely Standard car to our Stage 4.5 package costs £9,995 fitted inc. VAT

We’ll have more information on our website shortly but if you have any questions please feel free to call anytime.

Regards

Iain


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll be in touch thanks Iain!!!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> We are delighted to offer our latest upgrade path which produces a thrilling 700bhp and over 600lbft of torque
> 
> Throughout 2012 Stage 4 has been our most popular upgrade but despite also doing a huge number of Stage 5 conversions it became clear that not every customer desired the massive 130bhp jump and investment required to go all the way to our 750bhp Stage 5. Stage 4.5 is designed to cater for the customer looking for the next step without all the associated costs. Our Stage 4.5 package takes power to 700bhp with a carefully selected turbo combination, high flow fuel pumps and our latest Ecutek RaceRom map in addition to the normal Stage 4 upgrades.
> 
> ...


Iain,

This looks very appealing, does everything in stage 4.5 get re-used in a Stage 5, going in these more bite sized steps is great if it is all re-usable.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

powwwer


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice upgrade, Davids car been on the dyno yet?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stop it Stop it Stop it !!! You know I'm a sucker for more power !! What about noise for Track use Iain ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd had a think about upgrading turbos but my concern has and always will be torque. You add on bigger turbos and pumps but cap the torque pretty much where a stage 4 would be to save the OEM rods.

So my big question is this...

For the cost of installing pumps and bigger turbos, what real world on the road/ track benefit would I see given torque is capped to a very similar position to where I am now?

A stage 4.5 with down pipes can make 610-650 bhp and more torque than the 600 that most tuners cap these cars to. So to my untrained mind, this seems a lot of money (not particularly to Litchfields but any turbo upgrade) for what to me seems like not a huge difference in how the car drives.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> Stop it Stop it Stop it !!! You know I'm a sucker for more power !! What about noise for Track use Iain ?


+1 - what about track use/noise levels?



charles charlie said:


> I'd had a think about upgrading turbos but my concern has and always will be torque. You add on bigger turbos and pumps but cap the torque pretty much where a stage 4 would be to save the OEM rods.
> 
> So my big question is this...
> 
> ...


Exactly.... is going from 610bhp stage 4 to stage 4.5 worthwhile? How much difference will we notice? Is there any downside? More lag, etc

Any warranty?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Marc, if you are thinking of ultimately going to our full Stage 5 750bhp I'd recommend fitting our better Garrett based turbos as they will make the power more easily.

Jamie, I have a graph from the initial tuning of David's car which I'll scan and upload, probably tomorrow. It has had further refinement and the power brought down a bit (think the best run was over 720bhp) 

Charlie, you are right about the looking after the OE rods especially in David's car which has seen more use than most  Hopefully we won't be the straw that breaks the Camel's back :nervous: Its something we allowed for with these turbos as they come onto boost abruptly early on but you do really notice the extra torque/power available in the mid range and high rpm area.

Iain


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Graham,

I don't have on track drive-by figures but they are no load than a normal stage 4 with downpipes. With our Cast Milltek downpipes and Akropovic exhaust at 4,500 rpm it was about 93 db from memory. 
Lag wise there is a bit more but nothing you'd really notice on the road and the throttle response is very good. Our normal Stage 5 turbos are slightly quicker but you'd have to drive the back to back to notice much difference. You do notice a good performance difference over Stage 4, is it worthwhile, well that comes down to how much performance anyone actually needs over Stage 4 

We warranty all our work and I'm happy to provide our complete warranty package on this conversion 

Iain


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> Marc, if you are thinking of ultimately going to our full Stage 5 750bhp I'd recommend fitting our better Garrett based turbos as they will make the power more easily.
> 
> Jamie, I have a graph from the initial tuning of David's car which I'll scan and upload, probably tomorrow. It has had further refinement and the power brought down a bit (think the best run was over 720bhp)
> 
> ...


What are you saying? :chuckle: I've simply been using the car "properly"!

As Iain says, my car is producing a LOT more power than it was in Stage 4 guise and yes it is massively noticeable.

I will update my own project thread and link to it from here, but trust me, the difference is huge and very much worthwhile! 

Cheers to Iain and ryan.g for spending quite a few hours mapping Stealth Zilla at Surrey Rolling Road. :bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

charles charlie said:


> I'd had a think about upgrading turbos but my concern has and always will be torque. You add on bigger turbos and pumps but cap the torque pretty much where a stage 4 would be to save the OEM rods.
> 
> So my big question is this...
> 
> ...


Andy,

The key thing is that the torque keeps going higher up the rev range.

If it was just about torque you could drive a diesel and be happy but where the torque starts to wane you find the surge forward drops off as you approach the redline.

You can still have the same peak torque as previously, but if it stays up there, the car has an eagerness to keep pulling, meaning the natural shift point climbs. Put simply although it probably doesn't feel like it's running out puff at the moment, the extra power, not torque makes it keep pulling harder, and the difference is hugely noticable.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Great stuff.

2 things:

Dont get any grubby paw prints on the vinyl as it will be me cleaning it off and secondly how much did you have to pay David to do that too his car? :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adam's absolutely right, the massive difference is the fact that the power keeps on coming, right up to the redline.
My initial impressions are here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169368-evo-magazines-auto-journals-stealth-zilla-2.html#post1716450


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

So far the stage upgrades from 1-5 work out well cost wise as the previous upgrade subtracts the cost from the next. Does the 4.5 work the same if eventually you want to upgrade to a Stage 5 ?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Litchfield said:


> Graham,
> 
> I don't have on track drive-by figures but they are no load than a normal stage 4 with downpipes. With our Cast Milltek downpipes and Akropovic exhaust at 4,500 rpm it was about 93 db from memory.
> Lag wise there is a bit more but nothing you'd really notice on the road and the throttle response is very good. Our normal Stage 5 turbos are slightly quicker but you'd have to drive the back to back to notice much difference. You do notice a good performance difference over Stage 4, is it worthwhile, well that comes down to how much performance anyone actually needs over Stage 4
> ...


Dammit Iain!!! Even I cant argue with that :bowdown1:

Im getting brakes and cooling done next, but this has just been added to my list as well now. 

As for the noise, that is still my concern, currently running Milltek downpipes and ypipe and that hit 106DBs on the drive-by at Silverstone. That was on low boost and with some short-shifting.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

grahamc said:


> Dammit Iain!!! Even I cant argue with that :bowdown1:
> 
> Im getting brakes and cooling done next, but this has just been added to my list as well now.
> 
> As for the noise, that is still my concern, currently running Milltek downpipes and ypipe and that hit 106DBs on the drive-by at Silverstone. That was on low boost and with some short-shifting.


Milltek y-pipe and stock backbox is a noisy combo. Full system (which I think you'll need for Stage 4.5 anyway?) is quieter, although downpipes will bump it up again.

I think loads of Stage 5 peeps have done Silverstone ok?
Bedford is the only one I'm personally concerned with as the Akra might be a tad noisier than the 90mm Milltek and Bedford is evo's home circuit. But worse case scenario, we can add some tailpipe silencers for there.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> What are you saying? :chuckle: I've simply been using the car "properly"!
> 
> As Iain says, my car is producing a LOT more power than it was in Stage 4 guise and yes it is massively noticeable.
> 
> ...


Does this mean you've converted to EcuTek, or did Ryan map your Cobb?

Looking forward to the Dyno plot, I trust Charlie's dyno.

Anders


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> Does this mean you've converted to EcuTek, or did Ryan map your Cobb?
> 
> Looking forward to the Dyno plot, I trust Charlie's dyno.
> 
> Anders


Yes, this is Iain's conversion, so he's switched it over to EcuTek. Ryan didn't help with the tuning, but was operating the rolling road in Charlie's absence. More details on my thread!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Yes, this is Iain's conversion, so he's switched it over to EcuTek. Ryan didn't help with the tuning, but was operating the rolling road in Charlie's absence. More details on my thread!


I just finished reading your project thread update, sounds a blast without breaking the bank.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> What are you saying? :chuckle: I've simply been using the car "properly"!
> 
> As Iain says, my car is producing a LOT more power than it was in Stage 4 guise and yes it is massively noticeable.
> 
> ...


David,

Sounds to me like some VBox acceleration figures from you , would be very useful !


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Was great to finally see the car in the Flesh and it did not dissappoint.

Ian has done a great job of designing these turbos to suit the stock engine and keep it at a sensiable budget considering the engine has to be dropped, all fluids change and then put back in.. Only to have the full chassis realigned after.

When you consider the labour, turbo core costs, cost of the engineering by turbo manufacturer (see turbo dynamics prices) and then all of the above it is a great deal.

For those who doubt how much faster it is, dont forget a GTR when acceleting hard in Auto R Mode it sits between 5500rpm and 7000rpm.

Look at the below graph of a Stage 4 vs Stage 4.5 and you will find that it almosts has another 100hp on top at high rpm. Also anyone wanting to use the car on a Track will understand the benefit of a flat torque curve which the stage 4.5 cars deliver.











Ryan


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

the prices you have quoted upgrading from a stage 4 do they assume you have a 90mm exhaust or is that included in the price. i.e. if you have one will it be cheaper?

whats the price difference of stage 4.5 if you use the stage 5 turbo's but map it equivalent to stage 4.5 so not to increase costs of adding other parts etc?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Is this price for exchange or is this complete new replacement units?


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Iain 

I have the 76mm full system I believe, will I need to replace this to the 90mm
if so suppose I can sell 2nd hand


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, I had to shoot off to a Christmas dinner in Nottingham yesterday afternoon 

Below is one of the graphs from Davids car. The shape isn't as smooth as it will be but it was just some quick few tests to see how the turbos came onto boost and that they would flow enough for 700bhp.










The price for doing the complete Stage 4.5 on a Standard car includes the 90mm exhaust but the majority of customers will have a 76mm system already which won't hurt the power that much.

Graham, noise might be an issue at somewhere like Bedford but we have a few different types of Milltek systems which are not particularly loud. I would say the 90mm Milltek is quieter than the Akropovic.

The turbos are on an exchange basis but we have plenty of spares that are pre-converted so it is a simple turn around. Each one is inspected, overhauled and balanced before coming back to us.

Robbie, good luck polishing out David's rear bumper staining


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Iain please add this stage 4.5 addition to the quote i emailed, need to work out bank balance


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Isn't the TQ a lot lower down the RPM range ?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

yes it is and i like it that way. For ME it makes it more drivable. easier to feel the power coming in and be in control. Instead of a giant amount of torque all at once.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

ChuckUK said:


> Isn't the TQ a lot lower down the RPM range ?




There will always be a trade off with bigger turbos, the GTR makes such good low down power it makes no odds IMO, I want lots of power in the area I'm changing gear for the most, to me this looks like a great upgrade if you are on a stock engine.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

What I'd like to see is a graph of stage 1 vs stage 4 vs Stage 4.5 vs Stage 5


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Damm you Iain...this is mighty tempting...perhaps enough to keep me away from new RS4!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Blade said:


> What I'd like to see is a graph of stage 1 vs stage 4 vs Stage 4.5 vs Stage 5


Maybe squeeze Stage 2 in as well for my benefit?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Grrrrrr this makes my bank manager most unhappy! Looks an awesome conversion (I assume there is a typo Iain on the pricing as one is with downpipes and one without at £5.5K and £6K respectively?).

I was going to do the damn suspension first but this looks darn tempting. Not sure insurance company will cover me though so might have to wait til end of Nissan warranty in September as a treat to myself.


----------



## Mark.cup (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a thought but wouldn't a stage 4.5 plus a rod upgrade produce a better package than a stage 5 alone?

Seems like it would be slightly cheaper and provide a stronger package also what torque would a stage 4.5 make if it didn't need to be capped due to standard rods....?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Mark, Stage 4.5 is designed for customers who are only after around 700bhp as we retain the standard intercoolers etc. Although these turbos could make 750bhp if pushed (and had the correct supporting mods) they are happier at lower power levels.

If we installed better rods the torque could be lifted up but the power would still be the same.

Regards

Iain


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Iain, do you see a problem using your stage 5 turbos in the same way as these. i.e. keep the intercooler etc standard.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes you could and the larger turbo would make a bit more power for the same boost on the standard intercoolers. We have customers doing this in stages to reduce the one off cost.

To give you an idea the IHI based Stage 4.5 turbo on their own are £2,750+vat verus the Garrett Based Stage 5 turbos (with oil and water lines) which are £4,295+vat.

Regards

Iain


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Litchfield said:


> Yes you could and the larger turbo would make a bit more power for the same boost on the standard intercoolers. We have customers doing this in stages to reduce the one off cost.
> 
> To give you an idea the IHI based Stage 4.5 turbo on their own are £2,750+vat verus the Garrett Based Stage 5 turbos (with oil and water lines) which are £4,295+vat.
> 
> ...


If the turbos are £3300 in vat and the price installed is £5472. Apart from a fitting cost, of course, what is the £2172 extra for. Are there other parts changed as part of the 4.5 upgrade?

edit : Ah...just seen fuel pumps but is the rest labour?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Also any idea on time for the new version ECUTeck. A few of us are waiting on that before we do our next update.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

as5606 said:


> If the turbos are £3300 in vat and the price installed is £5472. Apart from a fitting cost, of course, what is the £2172 extra for. Are there other parts changed as part of the 4.5 upgrade?


Fuel pumps, fitting and mapping


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

as5606 said:


> If the turbos are £3300 in vat and the price installed is £5472. Apart from a fitting cost, of course, what is the £2172 extra for. Are there other parts changed as part of the 4.5 upgrade?
> 
> edit : Ah...just seen fuel pumps but is the rest labour?


Twin high flow fuel pumps and a tune from the top of my head.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Impossible said:


> Also any idea on time for the new version ECUTeck. A few of us are waiting on that before we do our next update.


Good point... I know I am :thumbsup:


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Impossible said:


> Also any idea on time for the new version ECUTeck. A few of us are waiting on that before we do our next update.


I've heard "A few weeks" its in beta and in cars. LC6 might be interesting. Waiting to see what it does better than LC5?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm testing the software at the moment, your going to love it! 

Not sure on the timeline at the moment as theres still plenty to work through.

Regards

Iain


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Impossible said:


> and a tune from the top of my head.


Do you do requests ......:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm ready to move from Stage 2 to Stage 4 once the ECUtek update is available. Possibly even tempted by 4.5 but we'll see which way the wind is blowing on the day I book it in


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

p.bro64 said:


> Do you do requests ......:chuckle::chuckle:


lol


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Email with big list sent to Iain! :nervous:


----------



## Mark.cup (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Ian just thought that a few people may not need more power but like the extra torque :thumbsup:


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> What are you saying? :chuckle: I've simply been using the car "properly"!
> 
> As Iain says, my car is producing a LOT more power than it was in Stage 4 guise and yes it is massively noticeable.
> 
> ...


Stealthzilla?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Gatling said:


> Stealthzilla?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169368-evo-magazines-auto-journals-stealth-zilla.html


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Im still at a loss ! lol

Back on topic, great prices Iain, quality work as usual.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Looking forward to the EcuTek upgrade - be ready well before Marham I assume Iain? Be great to get som 20-180 MPH logs run if I can strap the laptop in - don't get to do those that often I imagine!


----------

